# Undercutter.



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

I have finally got a tractor big enough to pull the undercutter my dad bought years ago, but am not really familiar with it. How deep do you usually set them? Will they break up the soil enough to drill or would you need to disk as well. I have two field that have been fallowed for 10+ years and I am really wanting to get them back producing something. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

